# Сложившееся мнение



## George1992

Hi friends!

I have found a sentence like this -> Сегодня поговорим о тех местах, в которых, вопреки *сложившемуся мнению*, не стоит заниматься сексом...

Could it mean "*current* *opinion*"?


----------



## Awwal12

Literally "(pre-)formed opinion". I would probably translate it here as "the common belief". Although "сложившийся" really may mean "current" (i.e. "formed by the current moment" - about situations mostly), here it's not the case; rather it means "formed in public mind".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Another couple of options: "... where convention has it that ...", " ... where, by convention, ...".


----------



## Awwal12

Enquiring Mind said:


> Another couple of options: "... where convention has it that ...", " ... where, by convention, ...".


Except in the context it's actually "DESPITE" any convention.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, you're right, of course, Awwal. My apologies for overlooking the "вопреки". Have we actually got any "context", though? The sentence sounds strange. If we only knew what came next!  "Convention" might not be any good at all.


----------



## Rosett

I would say "established opinion."
Contrary to the established opinion.


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Yes, you're right, of course, Awwal. My apologies for overlooking the "вопреки". Have we actually got any "context", though? The sentence sounds strange. If we only knew what came next!  "Convention" might not be any good at all.


The next is: "..., пляж, сеновал, балкон и другие места" (posted on Лайфхакер .)
The entire article is posted here: 5 мест, в которых не стоит заниматься сексом
However, this particular context makes no difference.


----------



## Q-cumber

I'd say that  this means something like "contrary to popular ideas ".  Women's magazines publish millions of 'educational' articles on how-to-make-your-sexual-life-more-interesting (10 tips..., 20 best sexual positions..., 10 most unusual places... etc.). Some people occasionally read these articles, but nobody actually follows the recommendations. Then after a while authors of the articles make a quick U-turn. They call the previously written (copy-pasted) bullshit "сложившееся мнение" and disprove it. ...and so on.


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> I'd say that  this means something like "contrary to popular ideas ".


That's almost it: "contrary to popular belief" is the most run-of-the-mill translation of the discussed phrase I can think of, used as a journalistic cliché in exactly the same manner.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> That's almost it: "contrary to popular belief" is the most run-of-the-mill translation of the discussed phrase I can think of, used as a journalistic cliché in exactly the same manner.


"contrary to popular belief" =
"распространённое|бытующее мнение|убеждение|поверье" (или "народное поверье" as in "folk beliefs" in some contexts), that is often used to substitute contextually "(распространённое|бытующее) заблуждение". The OP "сложившееся мнение" has a different connotation, similar to a difference between "мнение" and "поверье".


----------



## Awwal12

Sorrty but I still cannot see any substantial difference in the context.


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> Sorrty but I still cannot see any substantial difference in the context.


Well, there's мнение, not поверье, in the OP.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> "contrary to popular belief" =
> "распространённое|бытующее мнение|убеждение|поверье" (или "народное поверье" as in "folk beliefs" in some contexts), that is often used to substitute contextually "(распространённое|бытующее) заблуждение". The OP "сложившееся мнение" has a different connotation, similar to a difference between "мнение" and "поверье".


I think you're mixing up the meaning of the Russian "верить" and the English "believe". The latter one does mean "верить", but more often "считать, думать, мнить". It does not mean "поверье" in this context, although it does in "folk belief". Thus, "сложившееся|распространённое|бытующее мнение|убеждение" are all completely interchangeable in journalistic context and correspond perfectly well to En. "popular belief".


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> I think you're mixing up the meaning of the Russian "верить" and the English "believe". The latter one does mean "верить", but more often "считать, думать, мнить". It does not mean "поверье" in this context, although it does in "folk belief". Thus, "сложившееся|распространённое|бытующее мнение|убеждение" are all completely interchangeable in journalistic context and correspond perfectly well to En. "popular belief".


The verb "to believe" and the noun "a belief" encompass some different sets of meanings not to be mixed up, although they have a lot in common. However, "popular belief" is not exactly "сложившееся мнение" from the OP, that conveys rather "current" than "popular" value.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> The verb "to believe" and the noun "a belief" encompass some different sets of meanings not to be mixed up, although they have a lot in common. However, "popular belief" is not exactly "сложившееся мнение" from the OP, that conveys rather "current" than "popular" value.


Now that's pure semantics if you ask me, something I feel is especially inappropriate when talking about formulaic expressions such as these.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> However, "popular belief" is not exactly "сложившееся мнение" from the OP, that conveys rather "current" than "popular" value.


The very "сложившееся" adjective is highly elliptic in its meaning, and as I already pointed out, here it's rather "сложившееся в общественном сознании" than "сложившееся на текущий момент (чьё?) мнение"; to me it doesn't stress the "current" thing in the least degree.


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> The very "сложившееся" adjective is highly elliptic in its meaning, and as I already pointed out, here it's rather "сложившееся в общественном сознании" than "сложившееся на текущий момент (чьё?) мнение"; to me it doesn't stress the "current" thing in the least degree.


It doesn't refer specifically to "общественное сознание", which nonetheless may be understood this way and go without saying. "Сложившееся" refers only to an established fact that "мнение" is currently accepted.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> "Сложившееся" refers only to an established fact that "мнение" is currently accepted.


By whom axactly?


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> By who axactly?


By an unspecified reference group.


----------



## Particle

Hi, all! : )

сложившееся мнение = the prevailing view


----------



## Rosett

Particle said:


> Hi, all! : )
> 
> сложившееся мнение = the prevailing view


"Prevailing" in Russian - преобладающее|доминирующее|и т.д. мнение.


----------

